# The TRUTH About The SONS Of First FOUR GURUS. By Bhai Gurdass Ji Vaar 33



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Dec 22, 2012)

VAAR 33...The haumaii and Hankaar of the GURU Descendants...
According to Personal Testimony of Bhai Gurdass Ji..Mama Ji of Guru Arjun Ji sahib, SCRIBE of the AAD Granth (Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji) and noted Historian...

1. Baal jati hai Sri Chand..BABANNA DEHORA bannaiyah..
Sri Chand remained CELIBATE..and having made the GRAVE of Guru nanak ji  established his DERA...IN DIRECT CONTRAVENTION of MANY Vital Commands of Guru nanak Ji..KIRT karnee, Waand Chhaknna, Be HOUSEHOLDER and..DONT MAKE GRAVES (SAMAADHEE)

2. Lakhmidas..Dharamn Chand POTA hoiekeh aap gannaiyah..
Lakhmi das and His son Dharam Chand called themsleves Sona dn Grandson of Guru nanak and thus sought esteem and respect based on this blood line..

3. Manji daas bahaliah DATA sidhasan sikh aaiyah..
DASSU son of Guru Angad Ji seated himslef on Manji Throne..and DATU invited Sikhs to come pay him obesience...

4. MOHAN..KAMLA HOYAH  chaubaree MOHREE manaiyah..
MOHAN became CRAZED WITH anger..and Mohree accepted Guru ramdass Ji as Guru..(Mohree is mentioned in Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji SADD bani)

5. MEENNA hoyah PrithiChand..kar kar TEDHAK baral claiyah..
Prithi Chand became MEENNA and invited sikhs to matha tek to him and pay him Golak..

6. MAHADEO ahamev kar kar BEMUKH KUTTA Bhaukaiyah...
MAHA DEV (brother of Guru Arjun) became full fo haumaii hankaar and turned his back on the GURU and barked like a dog (Ungrateful son Paputta)

CHANDAN VAAS na VAAS BOHAIYAH

CHANDAN is a tree whose wood is full of sweet scent and is valuable..while BAMBOO has no scent...what Bhai gurdass Ji means is  the FAMILY descendnats of the GURUS...( CHANDAN) remained as BAMBOO and never got/received any SCENT from the Chandan GURUS...

This damning TESTIMONY from Bhai gurdass Ji runs CONTRARY to..claims about the UDASIS of SRI CHAND having spread Sikhism, Gurmatt blah blah blah...in FACT this was a RIVAL LINEAGE that sought to destroy GURU ANGAD as the genuine successor chosen by GURU NANAK JI and the successor gurus Amardass Ji ramdass Jia nd Guru Arjun ji and Guru hargobind Sahib ji...

This Damning Testimony also shows as a LIE..the often spun tall tale of the GURBANI POTHIS being with Baba MOHAN ( Clearly called Kamla MAD and CRAZY with ANGER by Bhai gurdass Ji )... and that Guru Arjun Ji first sent baba Budha Ji..then Bhai gurdass Ji..then WENT on FOOT to Mohan and BEGGED him for the GURBANI POTHIS ( Containing Gurbanis of Guru Nannak ji, guru angad ji, guru amardass ji..) so the AAD GRANTH could be written..
Even though everything in this story falls FLAT on Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji basis..this tall tale has been often quoted by all parcharaks and even SGPC itslef...which even has a wooden palki  that is said used by GuruArjun ji to transport the POTHIS !!!..shows how "authentic" antiques can be so easily assembled to create confusion...


TODAY this ..alternate LOBBY has grown powerful..with politicla support form Badal and his RSS cohorts in the BJP...thus Baba SRI CHANDS Birthday is a Public Holidaya nd a GURPURAB..while the Birthday of GURU ANGAD SAHIB Ji is NOT !!  Sri Chand is beinh ehavily PROMOTED as founder of the UDASI ORDER..blah balh blah and having propogated Sikhism etc..when History proves otherwise...THESE disgruntled sons of the Four GURUS continued their OPEN REVOLT and even DIRECT ENMITY as in the case of Prithi Chand elder brother of Guru Arjun ji who helped in the Shaheedee of Guru Arjun ji and tried to MURDER the child GURU HARGOBIND SAHIB many times via poison and even a cobra insde the bedroom of hargobind sahib Ji..

THE SRM SPECIFICALLY PROHIBITS SIKHS form associating with these MEENNAs etc.


----------



## soormejawani84 (Aug 11, 2013)

Then I guess it is obvious why Badal, etc. promote them.


----------

